
Web Player for Apple Music (using MusicKit JS) - dewey
https://music.zacharyseguin.ca
======
dan1234
I just get "Loading..."

No JS errors, no Ajax requests, disabled adblocker, tried both Safari &
Chrome, tried Mobile Safari.

~~~
zachomedia
Someone on Reddit is also experiencing the same issue. I haven't had a chance
to look into it more. It's likely that MusicKit JS isn't initializing for an
unknown reason (my app initializes after MusicKit JS).

~~~
dan1234
For some reason the HTTP request for music.js returns no content. I tried with
curl and got the same response, so it doesn't seem to be browser related.

The curl request _does_ work when I do it on my VPS, so I'm guessing it's
something to do with Apple's CDN.

------
pwinnski
This is really well-done. Handy for someone whose phone lacks a headphone
jack, but whose laptop has one. :)

------
geekit
Finally! Love new experience... literally anything would be better than iTunes
(Windows)

------
jug
I hope it gains Beats One support. It was a long time since I listened because
I can’t stomach running a 200+ MB app to stream some AAC file, but I do recall
I liked that radio station most at the time of announcement of Apple Music.

------
aphextron
Sorry to be skeptical here but I'm flagging the post. This is literally a
random anonymous site asking for my iTunes login.

~~~
thedumbname
Did you miss popup window which connected to Apple with green status bar?

~~~
aphextron
I didn't miss anything, it just feels like a phishing attempt. No offense if
it's not but perhaps you should just put the source upfront rather than
hosting a service. People have their whole lives connected to iTunes accounts.

~~~
dingaling
It's a fair point though. Apple ( and Amazon, Facebook etc ) should really
provide a way to manage sub-accounts with limited capabilities.

~~~
asasas2321323
They are. And you see which capabilites are provided to the requster
application on that account page

